# Just a brag on Ashley (RunAround)



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

She KICKED BUTT here in NJ at the Final Fling show!

Taking Reserve Grand Champion Junior with Phoenix Rising Zenyatta, Grand Champion Sr doe with God's Love Farm Cloudy (also Best Udder) and then Reserve Grand Champion Sr doe with Eastwind Farm Dorcas. All under Paul Kempe Jr

Then under Todd Biddle she took Grand Champion Sr doe again with Cloudy to finish off her AGS legs she is now a pending MCH. Cloudy also took Best in Breed and Best udder in this show as well. Dorcas took first in her class as did Zenyatta

My does Noah's Acre's Lola and Phoenix Rising Flash Point placed well in their classes and I was pleased.

Our co owned doe - Old Mountain Farm Allspice placed 6th or 7th cant remember and then 3rd - no pictures though because she was also in the same class as Zenyatta so we were both kind of busy showing at the same time.

Old Mountain Farm Ida Hot One placed 6th in her class in both shows.

All classes were LARGE in the Junior classes.

Pictures are to numerous to post so go to my facebook:
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=1 ... a6a180aa92


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:leap:  :clap: :thumb: congrats Ashley and Stacey ....way to go..... :stars: :wahoo:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That is awesome!!! Congrats to the both of you! Thanks for sharing Stacey...the pics were fun to look through!


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

Congrats to all! Very good show for you guys!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! :leap: Awesome job for both of you :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Well done to you both! And also a shout out to Cloudy's breeder Carlene Wheeler of God's Love.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm so happy about Cloudy . It was A LOT of work on my part to get her into shape to show. She was one of the fattest does I've ever owned. LOL. But after my "slim Fast" diet she shed the pounds and actually started placing well in the ring. Proof that Fat ND's will not place well until you get the weight off them and they look dairy.  :laugh:


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

Congrats! I looked through the pictures and everybody looked great. :thumb: Way to go girls!!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Way to goooooo Girls!!!!!!   Congrats to the both o you and your girls!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Congrats to both of you!! You have some pretty does!


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Okay two things --

1) I'm doing a little happy dance here to celebrate your wins!!!!

and

2) Ashley, can I send a couple of MY goats out for your diet and exercise program? :wink:


----------

